# Psychological effects of dog whining on people?



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Not an issue I'm having, just a thought.

Whining, whether from my dogs in the past or from other people's dogs, has always triggered a very intense emotional reaction in me. I'm not just 'annoyed' by it. Dripping water is annoying. Construction is annoying. Barking is annoying. But with whining, I can _feel_ something like pure anger welling up, I feel like I lose all sense of logic, and I just want to do horrible things to the dog. _Obviously_ I do the right thing instead: ignore the whining. But still, this isn't normal right?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have that with whining ( Indie isn't very vocal and doesn't whine) But I totally know the feeling, trust me! I have it with Indies irrational fear of almost everything. (even though I know she can't help it and its up to me to desensitise her) sometimes its just like ugh, your scared of a remote? Drives me mental sometimes.


----------



## Dog Dad (Nov 27, 2012)

It is hard-wired into us. Almost impossible to ignore it without feeling awful.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If I am already feeling prickly or in a bad mood, it drives me nuts and exacerbates that mood. But at other times, I don't even hear it. I don't think that completely by itself it can ruin my mood.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

For me, it depends on the whine. Usually if the dog is hurt or in clear distress it hurts to listen to, especially if you can't do anything about it.

If it's whining or attention or something... (which Aleu does) fjkhw.iv o8jhoyiojc j8. I can't handle listening to people do that xD Frankly, it annoys the hell out of me and I'll end up either putting the dog up or putting headphones in.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I FEEL THE SAME WAY.

I'm weird about noises, though. Certain repetitive noises, especially, get me riled up in a bad way. My family exploits this for their amusement, but they don't understand. It's not simply uncomfortable; it honestly makes me angry. Whining too. I do not tolerate it. Gypsy does not whine at me for attention because she knows I will deliberately ignore her or reprimand. She's a huuuuge whiner for my dad, though. It drives me crazy, but it doesn't bother him at all. Half the time, he doesn't notice it. I dunno how not, since my dad playing with Gypsy sounds like a squeaky toy being strangled...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I'm weird about noises, though. Certain repetitive noises, especially, get me riled up in a bad way. My family exploits this for their amusement, but they don't understand. It's not simply uncomfortable; it honestly makes me angry.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia 

http://www.misophonia.info/symptoms-and-triggers/


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm the same way, this red hot rage just boils up in me and I start having daydreams about brutalizing the dog. I had one dog at work that I groomed, that whined and yipped so much the entire groom(big dog) that I actually needed a co-woker to get the dog away from me before he was even dried, I was in tears trying to hold back the anger, if I heard one more sound from that dog, I was seriously going to hurt it. I have been grooming dogs at the kennel for years and never had I before or have I since groomed a dog that made me so blindingly angry..heck it wasnt even the first time I had done THAT dog! I had always liked him, but for some reason that day.. lol


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Misophonia
> 
> http://www.misophonia.info/symptoms-and-triggers/


My god. This describes it perfectly:
"The response has been described as a reflexive emotional flood of rage and panic with a storm of fight-or-flight reactions becoming paramount. Adrenaline flooding, face flushing, heart-pounding and/or shaking and the need to physically flee or attack are often experienced. The mindful thoughts that the emotional reflex/response is unreasonable given the facts of the stimulus is often actually harmless come only after the fight-or-flight response is in full force and the affected person may find themselves in a constant mode of “talking themselves down” into a normal state of calm."

Except I don't need to talk to myself... yet  Otherwise, this is exactly it. I know it's totally unreasonable, or rather the severity of my emotional response is unreasonable. 
K&G I have no idea how you're able to ignore and reprimand at the same time. 6 years ago I used to scruff puppy-Soro for whining (before I knew any better). But you know, that might have actually stopped it. But with Sumic that would have been disastrous so ignoring was the only thing I could do.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one, I've felt guilty over the rage i feel when they whine. I to have violent daydreams of mangling the dog....ugh. I felt like i was going crazy to be this upset. Good to know I'm not psycho. lol.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

hmm I don't think I really mind whining. I might find it slightly annoying at most but certainly not rage inducing. I don't think any particular noise would invokes an instant anger response from me. Constant noises like construction and water dripping I can mostly just tune out. I guess babies crying can annoy me enough to get angry but it's probably mostly because I don't particularly like kids so I'm not particularly tolerant when it comes to anything with kids.

The one tiny thing that annoys me is fork scratching plates which is kind of a nail on chalkboard sort of thing for me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I gather that there are varying degrees of misophonia. The only sound that makes me truly ANGRY is other people chewing, which is the most common trigger (and how I found out about misophonia in the first place; I was researching to see why the sound of chewing made me so angry). I cannot listen to chewing unless I concentrate really hard on not blowing up at the chewer, heh. It's okay because restaurants are usually loud enough to mask the sound, and at home with my family I'd just put music or the TV on. Nail clipping is another one I can't stand to hear. There are other sounds that annoy me, but in a normal uncomfortable "nails on the chalkboard" way, not in an "this actually makes me ANGRY" way.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm similar to Sassafras, unless I'm already annoyed about something I can easily ignore whining the vast majority of the time. Due to this Jubel doesn't whine that much, he's turned to barking and/or "bad behavior" (ex. taking pillow off the couch and chewing/shaking them, something he ONLY does in front of me). While the barking doesn't get him what he wants it does get him some level of attention. Before I'll even attempt to figure out exactly what he wants he has to preform a few commands and be quite for at least a minute, then I'll attempt to 'fix his issue.' 

Some nights he just wants to be a pest, like last night. We walked, played, ate, did some training and I settled in to play my computer game. He barked at me, he barked at my brother, took pillows off the couch. In between the fits of barking we'd taken him out to potty, gotten a drink, tried to play a bit more... nope he just wanted to be a little s*#%head last night. After all the barking and pillow harassment that wouldn't end he was put upstairs alone... where he continued to bark off and on for about 45 minutes (I swear I don't know how my neighbors say they never hear him barking but they promise they don't). Then we let him back down during one of the periods of quite and he settled on the couch for the rest of the evening.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> Not an issue I'm having, just a thought.
> 
> Whining, whether from my dogs in the past or from other people's dogs, has always triggered a very intense emotional reaction in me. I'm not just 'annoyed' by it. Dripping water is annoying. Construction is annoying. Barking is annoying. But with whining, I can _feel_ something like pure anger welling up, I feel like I lose all sense of logic, and I just want to do horrible things to the dog. _Obviously_ I do the right thing instead: ignore the whining. But still, this isn't normal right?



My husband has that reaction to dogs whining. Something about the pitch for him - yapping does it too, if it's at just the right pitch. Kids screaming, babies crying (the shriek-y cry, not the wail), a few other things coming from small mammals in distress, basically. He's a very, very gentle man. Has almost no temper. He has NEVER lifted his hand toward anyone or anything. He is very gentle. I want to make this very clear before I go on, but:

Something in that pitch makes him want to, and I quote, "KILL IT."


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Scary stuff.
Maybe I can counter condition myself to like whining? Like eat a piece of chocolate every time a dog whines?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

My dog has recently taken to whining when she wants me to give her a treat. I haven't been giving them to her because of this, and so she is doing this persistent whining thing. It's very hard not to go off on her. She's just a dog though, and doesn't understand. I try to ignore it the best to my ability before she ends up being put in a different room.

I understand the rage it causes a lot of people, and I feel the same way when children cry or scream.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I understand the rage it causes a lot of people, and I feel the same way when children cry or scream.


I would never harm my daughter ever...but i get the same feelings when she whines. When she cries for a reason, like she fell down and got hurt, I'm fine. But when she is just whining or screaming, i get the same feeling and leave the room for a few minutes to calm down and breathe. 

I hate it, i feel so irrational and i hate that i feel that way


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

If a dog is whining, most times I feel sorry for the dog and I really want to help them out in some way. On the other hand if it's a Beagle that keeps on howling or some other breed that is making annoying sounds, I tend to semi yell, "Shut it!"


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You would think that it would evoke extreme empathy instead of extreme rage! A whining animal is most likely in some form of distress so why the desire to strangle it instead of help it? I think based on the article on misophonia that Crantastic posted, the people here who want to hurt their dogs are suppressing 'fight' rather than 'flight' reactions.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Canyx said:


> A whining animal is most likely in some form of distress so why the desire to strangle it instead of help it?


To put them out of their misery


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> You would think that it would evoke extreme empathy instead of extreme rage! A whining animal is most likely in some form of distress so why the desire to strangle it instead of help it? I think based on the article on misophonia that Crantastic posted, the people here who want to hurt their dogs are suppressing 'fight' rather than 'flight' reactions.


 Prey drive? (Kinda serious. It's also a sign of an easy meal.)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

CptJack said:


> Prey drive? (Kinda serious. It's also a sign of an easy meal.)


HA! I will use this next time someone asks me to describe myself.

"I have high prey drive so I hope you don't have any whining animals in the house."


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Guess I will never get to work at a shelter either 

Between my 'weird foods' thread and this one, they probably have me blacklisted across the country.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Misophonia! Excellent. There's a term for my crazy! 

Canyx, with the reprimand/ignore thing. I usually more interrupt than reprimand, although I sometimes accompany my interrupt noise with "No whine." But I'll deliberately turn my back or walk away as I'm commenting. She knows it's game over. 

I'd actually believe the prey drive thing. At least, it doesn't sound TOO far-fetched to me. I used to get the craziest urges (related to my sound sensitivity, I'm sure) to, erm, kill the guinea pigs at work. Heh heh. Those things make the most obnoxious noises, and they don't. Stop.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Interesting! I can't believe Gypsy didn't interpret "No whine" as attention from you for whining! Well you got her to stop some way 

And I know guinea pigs can make some interesting sounds if provoked but I didn't know they could be noisy. Roasted cavy anyone?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

To the person who mentioned repetitive noises, (Kirsten&Gypsy I believe it was):

GGAAHHHHHH. CANNOT. TOLERATE. I really- shew. I get irritated thinking about it.
That's one of the best ways to set me off. And when people figure that out and exploit it... that's just. That's bad. And they're asking for it, the way I see it xD


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

HollowHeaven said:


> To the person who mentioned repetitive noises, (Kirsten&Gypsy I believe it was):
> 
> GGAAHHHHHH. CANNOT. TOLERATE. I really- shew. I get irritated thinking about it.
> That's one of the best ways to set me off. And when people figure that out and exploit it... that's just. That's bad. And they're asking for it, the way I see it xD


Oh God, yes. Why are people like that? My family thinks it's the funniest thing ever that repetitive noises work me up. My sibs will start making some noise, I'll ignore for a while, then ask them to stop, and then they'll griiiiiin and make it louder. I literally have to yell at them or walk off. I guess they don't understand the extent to which bothers me. I've tried to explain, but it's a hard thing to take seriously, ya know. Hah.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think my family realized that my aversion to chewing sounds was more than me just being picky and weird when I started simply taking my plate into my bedroom to get away from the sound. They stopped even commenting on it, and we'd just turn music or the TV on while we ate.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Oh God, yes. Why are people like that? My family thinks it's the funniest thing ever that repetitive noises work me up. My sibs will start making some noise, I'll ignore for a while, then ask them to stop, and then they'll griiiiiin and make it louder. I literally have to yell at them or walk off. I guess they don't understand the extent to which bothers me. I've tried to explain, but it's a hard thing to take seriously, ya know. Hah.


It's called trolling. It's fun. :wink:


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I read somewhere that crying babies make men (it has something to do with testosterone levels) feel anxious and violent, but now I can't find the article . But something to do with noise attracting predators and the need to make it stop to protect the family. Or something. I'm sure whining is about the same.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> A whining animal is most likely in some form of distress so why the desire to strangle it instead of help it?


That is not really true.... our dog Callie (and Pete to a lesser extent) whines all the time. ALL. THE. TIME. For no reason whatsoever, we will be watching tv and she's lying down chilling- and whining. It made me angry beyond words in the first few months of being home. but I acclimated. Now with Pete for the most part I don't really hear it. Pete has come with his challenges, but I'm definitely getting a lesson in patience.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Oh God, yes. Why are people like that? My family thinks it's the funniest thing ever that repetitive noises work me up. My sibs will start making some noise, I'll ignore for a while, then ask them to stop, and then they'll griiiiiin and make it louder. I literally have to yell at them or walk off. I guess they don't understand the extent to which bothers me. I've tried to explain, but it's a hard thing to take seriously, ya know. Hah.


I found that, with me, people generally get the hint after I slug them.
Not meaning to make it sound like a brag, but I have hit people over that. Sometimes you're just not in the mood for smartasses. Lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

I think repetitive barking or the same tone bothers me more than anything. BUT, I have a GSD and demanding puppy and have worked in shelters for years. I don't know what a quiet house is. Sir howls, Frag whines/screams, and Recon barks his high pitched bark. All at once sometimes, so I don't know which is worse! When I've been in bad moods at shelters though the barking/screaming/whining definitely gets to me, I've had to step outside before to calm down. When you get 40 dogs barking at the SAME THING at the SAME TIME, it gets a little annoying.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow that article explains a lot, That is how I feel when indie schmucks her mouth at bed time. I honestly just can't stand it, she just lies there and does it over and over. It just makes me so irrationally furious!


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

If you ever own a GSD you will find out the effects of whining on your nerves. Some dogs whine or (even worse) scream when excited. It will make you want to strangle them.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Its an actual neurological disorder, and if you bothered to read the links you would know.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Any impact that might have had on me was killed. Blame Wally. He whines during shaping. He whines because he's excited. He whines because he needs to pee. He whines because he finished his food and I'm still eating. He whines because Dora is on TV. He whines because there's cat on TV and he can't get it. If I got in emotional distress with this drama king of a dog...I'd be posting this from the local mental hospital on suicide watch.

Barking, though, I don't find annoying. Especially if the dog varies his barks to try to get your attention. I'm like "What makes him try that sound of bark? Why does he change the sound of the bark?"


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

For those of you who quoted the rude, trollish comments: Why? Now I have to delete YOUR posts, too.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

KB, interesting thing is I'm alright with dogs whining when they're working. It's just the kind of pitiful whining of a dog doing nothing, or in a crate, or alone, that bothers me. I think it's because in the first case, even _I'm_ more focused on watching the dog chase a ball or do a trick or whatever. In the latter, I imagine if the dog is doing nothing then I am relaxing or something and the whine becomes the only thing to focus on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

You'd think with being in a kennel every day and my house I would not be bothered by any dog noises. Generally, I'm not. The dogs can be screaming loud in any circumstance, but consistent whining will make me want to crawl out of my skin. We also have this houndy girl at work that bays all. day. long. I referred to her as a torture device today because she's going to make me climb up to the roof and leap. Other than that they cal all be crazy at the same time and I don't notice.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

oh yes. baying. thats just as bad in constant whining and yipping for me..actually its worse, whining and yipping only induces a rage in me if its constant, Baying? 2 seconds of that sound and I am in a blinding rage. its so awful for me that I activly aviod any dogs that could possably have scent hound in them because the first time a dog bays on my property, would be the last time that dog sets foot on my property.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I live with a loud bayer, but the girl at work never stops. It's a consistent noise through out the day even when it's totally quiet in the kennel. I love and I hate her.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm glad this thread was made. It makes me feel a bit better about myself =] 

Like everyone else basically, I can't handle noises that repeat. Sadly, this is one of my brother's favorite activities. 

I also have a dog who whines about everything. He will lay down and whine, sit around and whine, whine for attention, whine for food, whine because he's bored. He just whines, whines, whines, and sometimes it turns into a horrible yapping sound, or a "screaming" sound because he's not getting his way. 

All I have to say is, I am a much more patient person for it.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Whining/crying is supposed to be annoying, so that you'll want to stop it. That's why the sound of a human baby crying so grating and annoying. I guess the babies with the most annoying cry, or the parents who were most annoyed by their baby's cry, historically has a higher rate of survival, and the more annoyed/annoying it is, the higher the chance of survival. So over time it became the most annoying sound you could ever imagine


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Canyx said:


> What's more worrying? People who have thoughts of strangling dogs, or people who have thoughts of strangling people who think about strangling dogs?
> 
> And KB, interesting thing is I'm alright with dogs whining when they're working. It's just the kind of pitiful whining of a dog doing nothing, or in a crate, or alone, that bothers me. I think it's because in the first case, even _I'm_ more focused on watching the dog chase a ball or do a trick or whatever. In the latter, I imagine if the dog is doing nothing then I am relaxing or something and the whine becomes the only thing to focus on.


Makes sense 

I just get that "I'm so pitiful" look so much that it's like "yeah, yeah, go 'slam the door to your room' and pout and get it out of your system." LOL

Never would have thought a dog would pout or act like a diva LOL.

BTW, does anyone's dog make that "sound you can't hear" when whining? You hear the air moving, but no sound or a little "hissing" sound? That's Wally's favorite.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

God, misophonia. The sound of a crying baby doesn't make me want to comfort. It makes me feel murderous. Obviously I don't murder anything, but I need to get away from the sound immediately. I don't think I could ever have a child for that reason (and many others).

The sound of a dog licking any part of its body also upsets me. I am immediately annoyed and often yell/growl at the dog to knock it off.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Xeph said:


> The sound of a dog licking any part of its body also upsets me. I am immediately annoyed and often yell/growl at the dog to knock it off.


Now that sound drives me crazy and the foster dogs favorite time to do that is bed time, just as I'm falling asleep he'll start in on that disgusting sound. I'll tell him to stop and if he doesn't he's kicked out of the bedroom for the night.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad other people hate licking as much as me.. I thought I was being completely irrational


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

mashlee08 said:


> Glad other people hate licking as much as me.. I thought I was being completely irrational


Haha it's horrible. I lucked out with Jubel he rarely audibly licks himself, at least not in my presence. On the extremely rare occasions he does while we're in bed and I'm trying to sleep he stops and doesn't start up again with a simple nudge and a "quit it" mumbled half asleep. Foster boy doesn't respond at all to "Duncan, stop" "Quit it!!" "OMG that's so grosses just stop already"


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Thankfully Molly isn't a whiner but I have an extremely vocal cat who nags and nags to get you to come and pet him and give him encouragement to eat. The only anorexic, 25 lb Maine **** on the planet, LOL. His insistent yowling gets on my last nerve and I have definitely felt that irritation that becomes an anger if he goes on too long.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Crantastic said:


> I think my family realized that my aversion to chewing sounds was more than me just being picky and weird when I started simply taking my plate into my bedroom to get away from the sound. They stopped even commenting on it, and we'd just turn music or the TV on while we ate.


OMG. I have never been able to stand the sound of people eating. Ever since I was young. I'd glare at my dad all through dinner and plug my ears. Either he didn't understand or was ignoring me. I can't go to the movies because of the popcorn crunching. At this very moment I am trying not to shove my co-workers almonds down his throat. He not only eats everything loudly, he crunches on hard foods with his mouth wide open. I asked to be moved to a cube further away, but my boss thinks I'm being funny. I am so not. 

Weird thing is I think it is sooo cute when Bella crunches on carrots. Okay....maybe it's more of a people-thing. lol



Xeph said:


> The sound of a dog licking any part of its body also upsets me. I am immediately annoyed and often yell/growl at the dog to knock it off.


Arrrgh....that noise sounds too much like sloppy eating. Can't STAND it. Makes me wanna rip my face off.

Whining doesn't bother me too much unless the high-pitched "yip" is added to it.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

The sound of a shopping cart over a grouted tile floor does it for me. It makes me want to punch babies.

Also my sister talking. But that's mostly because she's only got one volume setting.

The sound of other people chewing drives FI NUTS, especially if it is something crunchy. He's had to get out of the car before because the sound of me chewing my hamburger was too much for him.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Dogs make sounds when they lick themselves? I guess Wally doesn't lick hard enough for me to hear it. I see him doing it, but never hear it. 

But the sound of slopping eating, I'm right there with you guys/gals. BellaPup, I'd be the same way in the situation you describe. 

Xeph, I think I'm close to you with the sound of crying babies. I guess maybe it'd be different if it was my baby (maybe), but I'm thinking - take the kid out and take care of it. We all don't want to hear your baby cry.

Wally smacks his lips sometimes (like he'll lie down next to me, get comfy, sigh, then smack his lips). I hate that sound, but I'll give him a few because he's just trying to express his satisfaction and is also a calming signal, but after about 3 or 4, I'll be like "okay, that's enough, I get it".


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> oh yes. baying. thats just as bad in constant whining and yipping for me..actually its worse,


I've heard people say they could never have a beagle, or maybe any kind of hound, because the baying would be intolerable.

I had a beagle growing up and he had a melodic voice that was seldom used if he wasn't tracking a rabbit. If we WERE hunting, and had other beagles with us, I could easily tell which one was mine and where he was. Each voice was distinctive.

More recently, we lived through the block from a beagle that was kenneled outdoors and sounded like she was being tortured. I felt sorry for her, but her howling was one of the most annoying things imaginable. 

Esther howls rarely. Molly actually howls more and my daughter's miniature schnauzer has them both beat. 

The first Plott hound I ever encountered - and I didn't know what it was at the time - was in a car in a parking lot, seated next to a long-suffering Golden retriever. When he saw me, he let out a joyous (I think) howl that sounded like a banshee. It was painful. I truly believe the Golden was embarrassed. I think I saw him roll his eyes and bow his head.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

RonE said:


> The first Plott hound I ever encountered - and I didn't know what it was at the time - was in a car in a parking lot, seated next to a long-suffering Golden retriever. When he saw me, he let out a joyous (I think) howl that sounded like a banshee. It was painful. I truly believe the Golden was embarrassed. I think I saw him roll his eyes and bow his head.



That's another thing! If I'm in another room chilling with Soro and my laptop, and my roommate's dog (Biscuit) starts whining, Soro will look at me very pointedly and start wagging his tail. What, am I supposed to do something about it?


----------



## sheep (Aug 22, 2012)

For me it depends on the context... When it's about demanding attention, it stresses me as I feel that next thing that would happen is non stop barking and it might annoy the neighbors.
If it's about food (and geez he can whine as if being tortured!), I'd find it funny, unless I'm in very bad mood.
If it's some anxiety or being hurt, it triggers some need to nurture thought.

But I still find dogs noises much better than human babies... I'm not a mother yet, but it annoys me a lot whenever I see screaming and crying children in the public! Maybe when I become a mom, the hormones will help me develop some caring feeling instead.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Context is exactly right.

When I lived about 50 miles from here are we were a dogless family for an extended time, I'd drive over here for a weekend to see my folks (who lived here at that time.) The dogs in the neighborhood made me crazy. There would be a continuous chorus from a canine population that surely outnumbers the human one. I couldn't sleep. I thought, "How can anyone live here?"

Now I live here - with two dogs who are far from mute. I am vaguely aware of the army of canines that surround us, and they don't bother me at all. In fact, I rather enjoy their apparent "pass it on" communications that go from house-to-house and block-to-block. I imagine the dog, three miles away, getting the message ten minutes later and initiating the return response. 

Oh, and I've help raise two human babies who turned out okay, but the sound of a baby crying still makes me cringe. It's one reason I rarely fly.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

sheep said:


> For me it depends on the context... When it's about demanding attention, it stresses me as I feel that next thing that would happen is non stop barking and it might annoy the neighbors.
> If it's about food (and geez he can whine as if being tortured!), I'd find it funny, unless I'm in very bad mood.
> If it's some anxiety or being hurt, it triggers some need to nurture thought.
> 
> But I still find dogs noises much better than human babies... I'm not a mother yet, but it annoys me a lot whenever I see screaming and crying children in the public! Maybe when I become a mom, the hormones will help me develop some caring feeling instead.


Basically this. xD


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

RonE said:


> I've heard people say they could never have a beagle, or maybe any kind of hound, because the baying would be intolerable.
> 
> I had a beagle growing up and he had a melodic voice that was seldom used if he wasn't tracking a rabbit. If we WERE hunting, and had other beagles with us, I could easily tell which one was mine and where he was. Each voice was distinctive.
> 
> ...


Lol I work in a kennel I have heard a lot of different bays and they are all awful grating sounds. Many of my coworkers find the same dogs bays quite pleasent. Howling is different I LOVE the sound of howling, husky "talking" is one of my fav sounds lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Re licking: Our 115-pound lab slept in my daughter's room the last few years of his life. She loved that dog and she enjoyed the company, but complained about his incessant licking. 

"Da-ad," she'd say. "Why does he do that?" 

And my answer was always the same. "Because he can."


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

mashlee08 said:


> Wow that article explains a lot, That is how I feel when indie schmucks her mouth at bed time. I honestly just can't stand it, she just lies there and does it over and over. It just makes me so irrationally furious!


Yes!! Whining, chewing and babies crying don't bother me all that much but that "schmuck" noise (nice word for it! Never knew what to call it) drives me INSANE and makes me want to kill the offender. Like some others have said my siblings find it hilarious and will do it to annoy me. They've gotten punched a few times but still won't take the hint. My sisters pug will lay down and "schmuck" for like 10 minutes straight if you let her. She has tried to sleep in my bed when my sister is at sleepovers with friends and stuff and I love her but I can't listen to her "schmuck" all night, I'd never be able to fall asleep.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I just had to add... while normal chewing doesn't bother me, (and dog licking doesn't bother me) excessive mouth/smacking sounds made by old people really do. Seriously. Makes me want to kick puppies and punch babies.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thought of another noise tonight. Snoring! (hubby sick= snoring) ksnvlhfdbv dcb lbw argh!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG! Finger licking smaking at the dinner table! Chewing gum with your mouth hanging open and your tongue wallering in and out like a cow chewing its cud! That whining from Abbylynn that sounds like a dog in distress who has been run over ... when a car pulls into the drive! I wanna slap someone silly!

But .... ha ha ha! Hey guys .... I now have zoloft and lorazepam to help with my new found anxieties!


----------



## ReallyI'mOkay (May 13, 2021)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Whining/crying is supposed to be annoying, so that you'll want to stop it. That's why the sound of a human baby crying so grating and annoying. I guess the babies with the most annoying cry, or the parents who were most annoyed by their baby's cry, historically has a higher rate of survival, and the more annoyed/annoying it is, the higher the chance of survival. So over time it became the most annoying sound you could ever imagine


I have a whiny dog. It's bad enough that I want to get rid of it, but my wife and my daughter won't hear of it. I wish that stupid dog would just disappear.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is almost 8 years old and most of the posters aren't active anymore. You'll likely get more replies by joining a current conversation or starting your own thread. I'm going to close this thread to further replies.


----------

